#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Which Is Your Most Favorite IPL Team?

## Moana

*Hello Cricket Lovers!* :heart: 


The most awaited cricket league is the IPL where players from different countries are divided into different teams! As cricket fans which is your most favorite IPL team and what is the reason, you love it?*
My favorite team is Chennai Super Kings and the reason is of course DHONI*  :love: 

*
CSK* :love: 

fvgv.jpg

----------

